

Scientists induce visual hallucinations by stimulating brain - givan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25459-induced-hallucination-turns-doctors-into-pizza-chefs.html

======
te_platt
I would love to know how accurate the hallucinations were. If there were a
poster on the wall would he be able read it?

------
dang
Although the submitted title was a reasonable attempt to tone down the
ludicrous linkbait of the original, we toned it down further.

[1] "Scientists Virtually Transport Man Back In Time by Stimulating Brain
Parts"

